# Eclipse not working in centos



## ilugd (Oct 21, 2007)

I get an error when starting eclipse in Centos. Any idea why


!SESSION 2007-10-21 18:01:51.229 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.fullversion=GNU libgcj 4.1.1 20070105 (Red Hat 4.1.1-52)
BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86, WS=gtk, NL=en_US
Command-line arguments:  -os linux -ws gtk -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2007-10-21 18:01:51.586
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to acquire application service. Ensure that the org.eclipse.core.runtime bundle is resolved and started (see config.ini).
   at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:65)
   at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:400)
   at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:177)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(libgcj.so.7rh)
   at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:336)
   at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:280)
   at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:977)
   at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:952)


----------



## mehulved (Oct 21, 2007)

Try installing sun-jdk. I don't think eclipse works so well with gcj, though I am not sure if it will stop right at the startup


----------



## ilugd (Oct 22, 2007)

i am able to run it as root by using the su command
but it doesn't run as a normal user. Any ideas.?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe your javavm isn't set properly?
*www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t92895.html
Another soln. *forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=135222
Search on google for more with the term "java.lang.IllegalStateException: Unable to acquire application service. Ensure that the org.eclipse.core.runtime bundle is resolved and started" if neither work.


----------

